# Freehand MX sagt: Kann Datei nicht oeffnen, ist kein gueltiges Freehand Dokument"



## anita_henseleit (15. November 2005)

Ich habe heute versucht eine Freehand MX Datei auf meinem Stick zu oeffnen und seit neuestem sagt mir Freehand das es das Programm nicht mehr aufmachen kann.
Bis vor kurzem hat die Darei aber noch einmandfrei fumktioniert

Bitte kann mir jemand schnell helfen
Kann man diese Datei noch reparieren und wenn ja wie?

Tausend Dank


----------



## Irresponder (16. November 2005)

Ist mir auch schon mal so gegangen. Zum Glück hatte ich noch die Originaldatei auf meinem Rechner Zuhause...

Leider sind mir keine Mittel/Programme bekannt die in der Lage wären das besagte Problem zu beheben. Leider klappt auch der Import von beschädigten Dateien nur in den seltesten Fällen.

Du könntest vielleicht noch versuchen fall verfügbar das ganze in Flash zu öffnen, wenigstens einmal hatte ich damit erfolg - und wenigstens nicht alles ist verlorengegangen...

Gruß


----------



## _chefrocka (16. November 2005)

Bei mir kam es mal vor, dass die Freehanddatei nicht als solche erkannt wurde auf meinem Rechner. Das typische Symbol war nicht da, stattdessen jenes, was man immer hat, wenn der Rechner der Datei kein Programm zuordnen kann. Da hab ich einfach an dem Namen der Datei noch ein *.fh10 bzw *.fh11 angehängt und schon ließ es sich wieder öffnen.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. November 2005)

Sollte der Weg von "_chefrocka" nicht funktionieren hoffe ich, dass du ein Backup hast!!


----------



## toshiman (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo, die Frage ist zwar alt, aber da ich nicht der einzige bin der Freehand noch nutzt, kommt von mir nun eine Lösung, da ich gerade heute das Problem hatte - ES SIND MEIST DIE SCHRIFTEN! 

Check deinen Fontmanager, ob alle Schriften richtig installiert und aktiviert sind. Freehand ist alt und da kann es bei Open-Type zu Problemen kommen. So banal das klingt; bei mir lag es genau daran!


----------

